# 2003 S-10 Rear End



## AGWhitehouse (Jul 1, 2011)

2003 Chevrolet S-10 Extended Cab LS 4.3L V-6 2WD

My driver's side rear bearing is on it's way out. Is that bearing pressed on the axle shaft? Pressed into the rear end housing? Or some alternative? If it's pressed then a shop is in my future as those tools I do not possess. If it's an alternative, I'll be taking it on myself when the time comes.


----------



## Marty1Mc (Mar 19, 2011)

I think your S10 should be similar to my K10 axles. You should be able to remove the bearing with a bearing puller/slide hammer. You have to pull the axle first, though. So, you will have to open the diff, remove the C clip and remove the axle.


----------

